# Update on my less than desirable neighbour ...



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Some of you may have read my post on my pile of dirt :
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/107097-my-victory-today.html

I thank you all for your suggestions & comments, and I took them all on board ... I even thought about implementing some of the suggestions ...

Yesterday, I watched (with my mouth hanging open) my neigbhour drive over the tiny bit of my lawn not covered by the stakes & tape..... she then slowed to look, not once, but twice to see if you could tell where she had driven. This is exactly why I avoid her at all costs!!

Today, I saw her do the exact same thing - several times, coming & going ... 

Then it hit me!! ..... *I am going to rise above it. I am no longer interested in where the *lady* nextdoor drives her car .... who cares? I've wasted far too much energy letting this get to me!!  Happy days ahead!*  :chili:

I'm not quite sure what I am going to do with the pile of dirt yet .... its winter, so it's not good growing time. In a couple of months, I will probably rake it out to try & even up the land out there & hope the grass will grow.

In the mean time, I'm going to get busy getting my garden ready for spring!! B) I can't do anything about that land out there, but I can make my own garden look pretty!! :thumbsup:

Thanks all for letting me vent.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

omg, I feel so badly for you..to have a neighbor like this. What a total nutjob. 

But you're so right and have the right attitude. It's not what happens (to you), it's only how you react to it. I think with a neighbor like this, you don't have a choice other than to be positive and go about your business..because it could really escalate into something from a movie (a dark comedy sort of movie). lol.

Good luck!!!! xoxo


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

iheartbisou said:


> omg, I feel so badly for you..to have a neighbor like this. What a total nutjob.
> 
> But you're so right and have the right attitude. It's not what happens (to you), it's only how you react to it. I think with a neighbor like this, you don't have a choice other than to be positive and go about your business..because it could really escalate into something from a movie (a dark comedy sort of movie). lol.
> 
> Good luck!!!! xoxo


LOL @ Dark Comedy!! It really was heading that way ... I actually laughed at myself for getting a pile of dirt out there!!!:HistericalSmiley:

You're exactly right - I have no choice - so I am going to carry on enjoying my first home (we haven't even been here 6 months yet!), I can lock the gates so Harley & Dakota are safe - thats all that matters :aktion033:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Enjoy your home. You have the right attitude.

Maybe you can write a book about crazy neighbors someday.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> LOL @ Dark Comedy!! It really was heading that way ... I actually laughed at myself for getting a pile of dirt out there!!!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> You're exactly right - I have no choice - so I am going to carry on enjoying my first home (we haven't even been here 6 months yet!), I can lock the gates so Harley & Dakota are safe - thats all that matters :aktion033:[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jac, I was so mad at your neighbor too! But you just gave me a sigh of relief. I had never thought of that! :blush::thumbsup:

Life is too short. I still can't imagine why someone would go out of their way to try and make someone else miserable. *scratching head*

Maybe you should put a little sign on top of the dirt hill saying...
"you win" and leave it at that.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great idea!! We always have the solution but it's not always obvious, I will keep this in mind for any snarly situations I may get into, thanks. 

You know that gaping mouth image had me thinking of the spying neighbor, Gladys Kravitz on Betwitched.:HistericalSmiley:

the bad part of me wants to put a little sign on the top of that dirt pile for when she parks next time that says..."Third Time's the Charm!":innocent:


(Pat I just read your post above LOL :thumbsup


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hopefully bad Karma will take care of your inconsiderate, nut job of a neighbor. Love your fence in the video of Dakota running around, so enjoy what's inside - your home, your yard, your fence and most of all Harley and Dakota. :chili:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

There are always people looking for a fight. Sometimes you don't even know why. I love your attitude. It's great!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Was wondering if you could plant a tree/shrub (s) that would prevent her from infringing on the property and it still would be pretty in front of your home? ...or maybe a HUUUUGGGGEEE boulder LOL


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oooh, some nice prickly holly, or some kind of tree that leaves sap on the car.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jac...I just thought of something......incase you start feeling devious again...:innocent:

spread some tacks or nails out there...........just remember.....you didn't hear that from me....


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I know you are taking the zen approach which is best for your mental health & the safety of your dogs (who wants to antagonize an already obviously unstable person who has made menacing comments?)... but OMG she sounds absofriggenluely PSYCHO mean. Ya gotta wonder what kind of emptiness she must have inside her to make her so awful (thinking of that Jack Nicholson movie from awhile back (As Good As It Gets)

I'm so sorry she's taken some of the shine off your new home... here's hoping she moves soon or gets locked up in a padded cell somewhere Soon


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Some of you may have read my post on my pile of dirt :
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/107097-my-victory-today.html
> 
> I thank you all for your suggestions & comments, and I took them all on board ... I even thought about implementing some of the suggestions ...
> ...


 
Jacqui what wisdom you have, being nice to someone like that is what I call heaping hot coals over their head. there really is so much more in life to stress about. You made my day, Thank You I wish I could meet you


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Some of you may have read my post on my pile of dirt :
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/107097-my-victory-today.html
> 
> I thank you all for your suggestions & comments, and I took them all on board ... I even thought about implementing some of the suggestions ...
> ...


Good attitude. My friend has a saying that fits your situation - I'll be angry with you when it's convenient for me."

Hope you have a splendid garden!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

You are better than me - it would bother me to no end. 

I guess I don't understand why she is driving on your land, she has a road and a driveway and her own land in front - I just don't get it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"I guess I don't understand why she is driving on your land, she has a road and a driveway and her own land in front - I just don't get it!"
Erin---you are right! Apparently the neighbor "just doesn't get it either!"


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe she is trying to make it look bad as hers subconsciously  (since so much has been greatly improved yard/house compared to as it was before) People can be so petty

I think I'd line my driveway with a few of those tall planter pots because it would really bother me even though I would try not to let it


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I like Terry's idea of a huge boulder ! Or you could put some cement planter pot (huge ones) and put some flowers or shrubs in it.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you everyone!!

I leave for work each day before dawn, and dont arrive home until after dusk (its winter ), so I only really get to have a good look at things at weekends ..... (daylight savings starts in Oct! YAY!!!)

I got a good look out there today .... and she is totally TRASHING the tiny bit of space that isn't pegged off!!

I have to admit, even though I am trying VERY hard to rise above it .... its starting to get to me again!!!


This pic you can see in bottom right hand side where she drives ... She has her own driveway!!!!!!!:smilie_tischkante: I don't know why she keeps doing this!!!!:smpullhair:











And this 2nd pic shows a close-up. I know it doesn't look THAT bad right now, but it's only been about 3 weeks now, so I'm just wondering how bad it's going to end up:smstarz: :smpullhair:










Plus, that pile of dirt is starting to bug me too!! I'm going to have to do something with it sooner or later .....

As much as I want to avoid her as much as possible, I'm starting to think I might need to go knock on her door & ask her not to do it!!? The other option is to speak to the council & ask them what I can do ... I know they have a section for neighbourhood mediation (LOL sounds crazy, I know!!) but I don't think they can do anything until I actually confront her about it .... *sigh*

Thanks for letting me vent ... again.....


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Jacqui, I think I just found the perfect solution for you .... :rofl:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

LOL Mary!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe you can get an attachment for the sprinkler, like the ones that you fill up with liquid fertilizer and attach to a hose, and fill it with something like this ...

Outdoor Solutions: PURE Skunk Essence - 1 oz in Glass Bottles - FREE Shipping


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

LOL!! It is VERY tempting!! LOL

Im going to sleep on it .... hopefully I will feel better about it in the morning .....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mary!! I have't been following this entire thread but you are quite the vindictive person here in the last few posts!!!! :w00t::w00t: If I were your neighbor, I'd be VERY GOOD!!!! :thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MaryH said:


> Hey Jacqui, I think I just found the perfect solution for you .... :rofl:
> 
> YouTube - Motion Activated Sprinkler VS. Cats


 

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

lol!!


----------

